# Waterless washing



## ladfromwigan

Hey all first detailing question.

I live in a new build house so no access to a outside water tap can you get the same results from Waterless washing and then doing the clay bar polishing sealing etc hope you you know what I mean


----------



## Andy from Sandy

There really is no substitute for a couple of buckets of water.

In the good old days I would use a normal shampoo and a watering can for rinsing when faced with a similar situation and the hose pipe bans we used to have.

Another method would be a rinseless wash where you can use plenty of water for cleaning the car but then no suds to rinse off at the end.

I have used rinseless but not waterless.

I have also in the past hooked up a hose pipe to the kitchen tap with it going out through a window.


----------



## In2detailing

Waterless, I don't like. I think it is very difficult (wont say impossible), to do a good waterless wash for anything above very light dirt, without causing damage to the paintwork.

I think the happy medium would be rinseless washing, which I believe can be done safely on a medium dirty vehicle, as long as the correct technique is used with due care and attention.

For heavy dirt, you are best to go to one of these £1 petrol filling station washes that give you access to a pressure washer. Pump sprayer with a good citrus pre wash and pressure washer will get rid of the main dirt. You can either take buckets there and do the full wash, or follow with a rinseless wash at home.

Just my opinion

Imran


----------



## ladfromwigan

Thankyou


----------



## Ford8loke

In2detailing said:


> Waterless, I don't like. I think it is very difficult (wont say impossible), to do a good waterless wash for anything above very light dirt, without causing damage to the paintwork.
> 
> I think the happy medium would be rinseless washing, which I believe can be done safely on a medium dirty vehicle, as long as the correct technique is used with due care and attention.
> 
> For heavy dirt, you are best to go to one of these £1 petrol filling station washes that give you access to a pressure washer. Pump sprayer with a good citrus pre wash and pressure washer will get rid of the main dirt. You can either take buckets there and do the full wash, or follow with a rinseless wash at home.
> 
> Just my opinion
> 
> Imran


As mentioned above, I'm currently doing the pre wash at a local garage.
I take two pressure sprayers filled with bilt hamber auto wash.
Apply to one side of the car at a time then pressure wash off. Results are good and takes about 10 mins to do the whole car . I finish with a two bucket wash back at the house.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> I finish with a two bucket wash back at the house.


If with a shampoo, what do you use to rinse it off with? This is the OPs dilemma.


----------



## ladfromwigan

I will just have to go to garage wash luckily there's a good one round the corner then bring it back


----------



## Ford8loke

Personally I would use a watering can or hook up a hose to the inside tap as has already been mentioned . Or if thats to much of a faff then 2bm with rinseless wash system.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ladfromwigan

What would you recommend for rinsless?


----------



## Choppy

Optimum no rinse is excellent 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

Choppy said:


> Optimum no rinse is excellent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ladfromwigan

Do you just put it into a pump sprayer?


----------



## A&J

ladfromwigan said:


> Do you just put it into a pump sprayer?


Yes but most important your wash bucket. You put 15ml in 1l pump sprayer to pre-wash and a 1:256 mix into your wash bucket or 15-30ml to 1 or 2 gallons of water.

Spray on the pre wash to 1 panel, wait about 15-30s and wash with a wet but dripping wet sponge or mitt in straight lines. Dry the section with a microfiber towel afterwards. Move to a new section until you have completed the car.


----------



## lowejackson

ladfromwigan said:


> Do you just put it into a pump sprayer?


Better to just use it as you would with a traditional shampoo i.e. in a bucket. Many will spray some ONR on the paint before washing including me. These days there seems to be quite a few alternative products to ONR so buy the one you fancy. Below is a video which gives a description of ONR and demonstration on how to use it


----------



## ladfromwigan

Thankyou all


----------



## Oneleg

Can you not plumb in an outside tap? I've just done one, 30 min job and needed a £15 quid kit from b&q


----------



## Jack R

I use Adams waterless wash in between washes and have never had a problem with it. Although I would never use it on the car if it looked dirty, tend to just give it a wipe if there's dust or water marks from the rain etc. If I didn't have a tap I would either do it the old fashioned way or pop down to the local jet wash.

Did this tonight with Adams waterless wash


----------



## EJs

Tried a few waterless over the years in between washes and lately I'm using and loving chemical guys ecosmart concentrated. It works out to be like £2.50 per litre if you get the concentrated version so it's quite good value for money in my opinion. The pic shows the amount I used from a brand new bottle to make 1L. It has a bit of carnauba wax in it and gives the car a nice shine (sorry about the side shot!)


----------

